# Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung



## Salamander (14. Januar 2014)

*Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Abend und zwar suche ich ein Lan Kabel das man durch ein Fenster legen kann ohne dafür ein lochbohren zu müssen. Wisst ihr vll wo ich sowas herkrieg, hab mal bei pearl.de n kabel gefunden das nur 1 mm stark is würde das eventuell schon reichen.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich benutze so eins: LAN-Kabel flach und hab das auch durch Fenster und draußen lang gelegt.
Klappt prima, gibt keine Probleme und für den Preis 1a.


----------



## Salamander (14. Januar 2014)

Sieht gut aus danke. Habe ich wenn ich 2 lankabel mit einem adapter zusammenschließe irgendwelche leistungs einbußen, wenn dir kabel länge nach dem adapter etwa 120 m sind

Und wie siehts mit der witterungsbeständigkeit aus denn das kabel soll von haus zu haus wie gesagt etwa 120 m


----------



## robbe (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

120m ist schon sehr viel. Man sagt immer so max. 100m. Zumal das Flachkabel auch nicht die beste Schirmung haben wird.


----------



## dot (14. Januar 2014)

Zu beachten ist auch der Potentialunterschied beider Haeuser. Vorher mal danach googlen. Nicht das du dir die HW schrotest. 120m mit Adaptern ist sowieso... unsicher....


----------



## Angelo-K (14. Januar 2014)

Also bei 120m kanns funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Desweiteren musst du zusätzlich ein erdungdkabel mit min. 4mm2 legen. Einfacher wäre in dem fall mit glasfaser zu arbeiten...

Mfg


----------



## Salamander (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

THX. Is das wirklich so aufwendig n LAN kabel von einem Haus zum anderen legen. Das flache kabel sollte nur die fenster durchführung sein ab da wird dann ein normales Lankabel gelegt. Und nach messen der strecke komm ich nur auf 
die hälfte der von mir genannten kabel länge, hab wohl übertrieben.  Was is n HW und warum müsste ich es erden???


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Blitzschlag 

geerdeter Switch jeweils als Sender und Emfänger und schon is aus mit Potentialunterschied


----------



## Pikus (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*



Angelo-K schrieb:


> Desweiteren musst du zusätzlich ein erdungdkabel mit min. 4mm2 legen.


 4mm² ist definitiv Overkill, selbst 1,5mm² würde locker ausreichen.



Salamander schrieb:


> Was is n HW und warum müsste ich es erden???


 
Mit HW hat dot deine Hardware gemeint.
Geerdet werden muss es weil du, einfach gesagt, die Stromkreise von den beiden Häusern vermischt. Dadurch könnte dir das RCD im Haussicherungskasten rausfliegen, was zwar nicht schlimm, aber unpraktisch ist.


----------



## Salamander (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Das Kabel kommt direkt vom router über die fensterdurchführung und das Lankabel ins andere haus da auf nen switch und von da zu den anderen Computern. Und wie genau erde ich das dann, einfach n 1,5mm2 kabel auf n Masse punkt und wohin am switch/Router


----------



## Pikus (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Du müsstest theoretisch die Erdungsleitungen beider Hausanschlüsse verbinden. Das würde ich aber einer Person ohne elektrotechnische Kenntnisse nicht empfehlen.
Das einfachste wäre eine Art Verlängerungsleitung mit SchuKo-Steckern, an denen die Phase und der Neutralleiter abgeklemmt wurden. Aber auch das ist eine eher halbgare Lösung und weniger zu empfehlen.

Was die Witterungsbeständigkeit normaler LAN-Kabel (bzw. dieser flachen Variante) angeht bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich würde mal behaupten dass das Isolationsmaterial nicht für "draußen" geeignet ist.
In dem Fall müsstest du auch noch ein Kabelrohr/Schlauch verwenden, sowohl für das LAN- als auch das Erdungskabel.


----------



## Salamander (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich will doch nur internet im anderen Haus da leuchtet es mir leider nich ein das ich die erdung beider häuser zusammenschließen muss. Des is doch nur n Lankabel von the fritzbox ins andere Haus. Wenn das nich geht wie kann mans sonst noch machen


----------



## Pikus (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Musst du nicht, aber es würde Problemen vorbeugen. Keine Garantie von meiner Seite, dass es ohne Erdung funktioniert.
Ansonsten könntest du es mit WLAN über eine Reihe von Repeatern versuchen (Ping >250ms Ahoi!) oder, wie Angelo-K angemerkt hat, mit einer optischen Verbindung.
Beide Varianten dürften aber relativ teuer werden.

Die größte Problematik an der Geschichte ist der (zu) große elektrische Widerstand der Leitung auf eine solche Entfernung. Dem ließe sich mittels mehrerer aktiver Switches entgegenwirken, was aber genug Steckdosen auf der Strecke vorraussetzt. Und natürlich ein gemeinsames Potential 

Achja: Ich möchte dich zu keinerlei Handgriffen an den Stromnetzen deiner Häuser anstacheln. Anwenden auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Salamander (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Mal schauen was sich da machen lässt, aufjedenfall vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Angelo-K (14. Januar 2014)

Theoretisch reicht 1,5mm2 völlig aus, da hast du recht, aber ich bin iwie von nem netzwerkschrank mit erdungsschiene ausgegangen, und da bekommt man 1,5mm2 nur in die klemme, wenn man die Ader doppelt/dreifach nimmt... Zumindest bei denen, die ich bisher gesehn habe

Mfg


----------



## Salamander (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich noch ma. Hab mich noch ma n bisschen schlau gemacht und gelesen das wenn man nur Glasfaserkabel nimmt es keine probleme mit potentialunterschied und erdung geben sollte, wenn ja was bräuchte ich um es mit glasfaser von einem Haus zum anderen zu realisieren. Kann man Glasfaser dann auch freihängend zwischen den gebäuden machen.  Lankabel von haus zu haus mit Glasfaser


----------



## Angelo-K (15. Januar 2014)

Also freihängend würd ichs net machn, zu stark der witterung und vögeln ausgesetzt  du musst allerdings bedenken, dass glasfaser teuer ist ( du brauchst das eigentliche kabel und noch 2 konverter) allerdings auch leistungsfähiger., d.h. dass du bei 10gbit kein neues kabel ziehn musst...


----------



## Salamander (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Verflucht gibts da keine möglichkeit mit normalen Lankabeln ohne das ganze erdungs und potenzial zeugs und ohne das es ne kostenexplosion gibt. Was is mit CAT 7 da gibts ja extra verlegekabel wenn ich die unter die erde bringe und nur an den Hauswänden nach oben frei sind. Sonst krieche ich in hundert jahren noch mit 50 kilobits rum.


----------



## Angelo-K (15. Januar 2014)

Ich würd hingehn und cat7 und 1mm2 kabel in ein Leerrohr zu ziehen und das dann in die Erde. Am besten das Leerohr bis zum Hauseintritt/austritt drum haben und mit klebeband an den Enden verdichten. Dann sollten die Kabel gut geschützt sein. Dann gehst du hin und schließt das erdungskabel einmal am switch im ersten Haus (oder auch schutzkontakt der steckdose? Und das sndere ende im zweiten haus ebenfalls an den zweiten switch (oder dort auch an den schutzkontakt einer Steckdose)   
Wär jetzt die einfachste und günstigste Möglichkeit 

Gruß


----------



## Salamander (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Danke Leute für eure Hilfe. Bin zuversichtlich das, das mit dem leer rohr klappt


----------



## Angelo-K (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, die sin relativ günstig  und schützen das Kabel  denk daran, dass du das kabel 0,5-1m tief einbuddelst, um es vor zu großen temperaturschwankungen zu schützen, dann hebts länger


----------



## Salamander (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich schon wieder    Was bräuchte ich den noch außer n Glasfaserkabel wenn ich es damit probieren will (planB) und worauf muss ich achten beim Kauf der Kabel/Geräte usw


----------



## Angelo-K (15. Januar 2014)

Also bei glasfaser musst du dich einlesen, weil ich da auch eher n anfänger bin. Du brauchst das glasfaser, anschlüsse und die konverter die strom in licht und wieder zurück wandeln


----------



## Salamander (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

ah ok ich hau ma n paar danke danke danke mehr raus man weiß ja nie wann ich wieder kehre


----------



## Salamander (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

hat vll jemand schon erfahrung mit LWL, welches kabel und welcher medienkonverter ich für 1000Mbit/sec brauche, was es mit der anzahl der fasern aufsich hat und die stecker usw


----------



## MaxRink (15. Januar 2014)

Ja. Du wirst aber nur billige Plastikfasern verwenden können. Die Telekom hatte da vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Set raus gebracht. Schau mal, ob du das noch findest. Alleine das Spleißgerät für Glasfasern dürfte dein Budget etwas sprengen.


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich habe heute auf Arbeit (Industrie-Schaltschrankbau) mal mit einem Leiharbeiter gesprochen, der in einem Betrieb für optoelektronische Verbindungen gearbeitet hat. Er meinte, dass sich die Verwendung von Lichtwellenleitern für Privatpersonen nicht lohnen würde, weder finanziell noch vom Aufwand her.

Der Vorschlag mit dem Leerohr ist absolut richtig, achte aber darauf dass das rohr keine scharfen Kanten an Verbindungstellen hat. Zum verschließen an den Verbindungspunkten und den Enden würde ich lieber witterungsbeständiges Silikon aus dem Baumarkt statt Isoliertape benutzen.



Angelo-K schrieb:


> [...] Dann gehst du hin und schließt das  erdungskabel einmal am switch im ersten Haus (oder auch schutzkontakt  der steckdose? Und das sndere ende im zweiten haus ebenfalls an den  zweiten switch (oder dort auch an den schutzkontakt einer Steckdose)    [...]



 Der Schutzkontakt einer Steckdose bietet sich hier eher an, da die meisten Switches eh mit Schutzkleinspannung arbeitn und daher keinen PE/Erdungsnschluss haben. Die haben ja auch meist den sog. Euro-Stecker, welcher keinen Bügel für die Erdung bietet. Das Anschließen an den Massekontakt der RJ45-Buchse dürfte etwas problematisch werden 
Zum Anschließen an die Steckdose würde ich solche Krokodilsklemmen vorschlagen.

Achja: Nimm auf jeden Fall hochwertige LAN-Kabel, auch wenn es teuerer wird bei einer solchen Entfernung. Lieber einmal teuer kaufen und einmal einbuddeln als zweimal günstig kaufen und zweimal buddeln


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Januar 2014)

Es reicht völlig zu überprüfen, ob beide Häuser per Fundament- oder besser Tiefenerder geerdet sind.

Ein kleiner Hinweis: Die Erde, also der Boden, ist wie eine gigantische Stahlplatte und hat dementsprechend einen elektrischen Widerstand von nahezu 0 Ohm. Dabei ist es egal, ob die beiden Messpunkte einen Meter oder einen Kilometer auseinander im Boden stecken.

Deswegen kriegt man auch eine gefenstert, wenn man wo steht und fasst dann ne Phase an.

Ne extra Strippe braucht bei vorhandenem Erder (der natürlich nicht abgerottet sein sollte) nicht gelegt zu werden - dieser Vorschlag hat mich jetzt eben am meisten amüsiert.

MfG


----------



## Angelo-K (16. Januar 2014)

Stimmt nicht! Ist in haus a der erdungswiederstand auch nur geringfügig höher, fließt der ableitstrom über das lankabel ins andre haus.

Gruß


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Januar 2014)

Wer will, kann das ja trotzdem tun, schad' ja auch nix.

Ist aber nix weiter, wie doppelt gemoppelt.

Die Idee mit den zwei Steckern an einem Kabel vergesst dabei allerdings gleich mal ganz schnell wieder.

Fest an der PA-Schiene anklemmen.

Edith sagt: Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, erwähne ich besser gleich noch, dass der Leitungsquerschnitt bei ungeschützter Verlegung mindestens 6mm^2 betragen muss.

Und das ist schon dünn, nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Wo ist denn das Problem, einen Schuko-Stecker zu nehmen und die "Pins" für L und N zu entfernen? Das wäre noch die idiotensicherste Methode.
Zudem hat Angelo-K völlig recht.


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Dann sollte das Kabel etwa n halben meter unter die erde wegen frost oder?Kann da was passieren wenn ich die erdung beider häuser zusammenschließe? Am besten n Cat 7 Verlegekabel oder tuts auch n anderes. Und ich muss mindestens auf beiden seiten das kabel etwa 5-20 m frei an der hauswand legen macht das irgendwelche probleme. Wie siehts mit der länge aus sind etwa 120 m hab ich da leistungs einbußen in der übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Muss ich eventuell noch irgendwelche geräte zum verstärken dazwischenschalten.Was kann passieren wenn ich net auf die Erdung achte. Das es so kompliziert is in lan kabel von haus zu haus zulegen hätt ich net gedacht


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

schuko stecker ?? Pins L und N entfernen ????


----------



## Angelo-K (16. Januar 2014)

Nimm n normalen schukostecker und schließe nur die erde an?! Wo ist das problem, das leerrohr mit nach oben an der hauswand zu legen?


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Reicht da n normales Lankabel oder brauch ich spezielle klassifizierung cat5,6 oder7


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ein Schuko-Stecker ist ein ganz normer Gerätestecker mit Erdungsanschluss. Mit L und N sind Leiter und Neutralleiter, also die Spannungsführenden gemeint.
Der Post war eher an X6sixcore gerichtet, und ich gehe mal davon aus dass er ihn verstanden hat.

Was mir jetzt erst auffällt ist, dass du mit 120m über der Maximallänge einer Ethernet-Leitung liegst, zumindest laut Wikipedia.
Von daher kann es gut möglich sein, dass dein Vorhaben trotz des Aufwandes nicht funktioniert. Am besten testest du die Verbindung erstmal mit mit einem offenliegenden Kabel. 
Wär ja doof wenn du den Kram fein säuberlich einbuddelst und am Ende läuft es nicht.

Und 5-20m frei liegend verlegen ist mit den meisten LAN-Kabeln eine schlechte Idee, weil die Isolierung wohl innerhalb eines Jahres komplett spröde wird. Daher solltest du das Kabel auch an der Hauswand in ein Plastikrohr legen.

Cat 6 wird wohl die beste Option für diese Gesamtlänge sein.


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

ich finde auf diese länge nur verlegekabel cat 7 hamm die schon stecker dran oder müssen die noch extra ran gemacht werden


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Nein, Verlegekabel kommen ohne Stecker. Cat7 kannst du auch nehmen, aber achte auf eine doppelte Schirmung. Gerade bei Überlänge sollte man daran nicht sparen.
Hier gibt es einen RJ45, den man ohne Crimpzange bestücken kann. Kostet zwar etwas mehr als normale Stecker, ist aber immernoch günstiger als eine Zange.


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

perfekt danke. Bin ma gespannt ob ich hier noch weiter rum nerven muss wegen sowas


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Januar 2014)

Pikus schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem, einen Schuko-Stecker zu nehmen und die "Pins" für L und N zu entfernen? Das wäre noch die idiotensicherste Methode.
> Zudem hat Angelo-K völlig recht.



Das Problem ist, dass er absoluter Laie ist und absolut keinen Plan von der Materie hat.

Laien und Basteleien an bestromten Sachen - das geht selten gut.

Wirst Du ja sicher wissen, wenn Du das gelernt hast.

Bei 1,5mm^2 auf 120m Leitungslänge steige ich aber aus.

In einen Schukostecker bekommt man 2,5mm^2 noch gerade so rein und selbst das ist zu dünn. 6mm^2 passt nicht mehr und da kommt der Punkt, wo dann die Schukos keinen Sinn mehr machen.

Aber weißte was: Ich habe Feierabend und will noch was von selbigem haben.
Auch in Jahren noch.
Für anderer Leute Arbeit will ich nicht verantwortlich sein, speziell wenn es Laien sind.

Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus.


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Richtig, er ist Laie. Und du schlägst vor, dass er die Schutzabdeckungen in seinem Hausanschlusskasten abnehmen soll, um selber eine Leitung anzuklemmen?
Dass 1,5mm² im Ernstfall nicht viel sind ist mir bewusst. Allerdings sollte jedes Haus über einen LSS und RCD verfügen, wodurch der Querschnitt eigentlich uninteressant ist.

Ich möchte auch nochmal hierauf verweisen:


Pikus schrieb:


> Achja: Ich möchte dich zu keinerlei Handgriffen  an den Stromnetzen deiner Häuser anstacheln. Anwenden auf eigene  Gefahr.


 
 Einen schönen Feierabend wünsch ich dir 

Achja, noch eine sehr wichtige Anmerkung  @Salamander:
Wenn du dieses Erdungskabel verlegen solltest und es zu einem Unfall kommt, ist es sehr gut möglich dass jeglicher Anspruch auf eine Versicherung erlischt, da du dein Stromnetz änderst ohne es von einer Elektrofachkraft abnehmen zu lassen. Behalte das im Hinterkopf


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

ahh ******* is das mit dem ganzen strom, erdungs kauderwelsch ich lass es lieber bevor mein rechner nochs leuchten anfängt , dann muss ich mein vater wohl zwingen auf anderen anbieter um zu steigen. Außer ihr habt ne Idee wie ich wlan von der kommenden fritzbox so verstärken kann das ich wenigstens 15-30 mbits von 50 hab


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Januar 2014)

Pikus schrieb:


> Richtig, er ist Laie. Und du schlägst vor, dass er die Schutzabdeckungen in seinem Hausanschlusskasten abnehmen soll, um selber eine Leitung anzuklemmen?



Okay, das noch, weil ich das nicht so stehen lassen kann.

DAS habe ich NIE geschrieben!

Die PA-Schiene ist in der Regel nicht in der Elektroverteilung, sondern eher in deren Nähe an der Wand. Da eine Ader zusätzlich unterzuklemmen ist im Grunde ungefährlich, solange man die anderen Schrauben da dran in Ruhe lässt.

Es sei denn, Du hast Dir einen großen Rittal-Stand-Schaltschrank mit Kupfer-PA-Schiene am Boden in den Keller gestellt.

Ist in einem EFH jedoch eher unüblich.
Und ohne spezielle Klemmen geht da eh nix anzuklemmen.


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Naja, hier meintest du noch man solle die Leitung fest an die Erdunng anschlließen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...fuehrung-aber-ohne-bohrung-3.html#post6072413

Sorry, dann habe ich deinen Post falsch interpretiert.
Du musst es aber auch so sehen, dass die Schiene nicht in jedem Haus von der Hauptverteilung entfernt ist.
Ich wohne in einem Reihenhaus ohne richtigen Keller und der Hausanschluss befindet sich in einem 500x500mm großen Kasten in der Wand im Erdgeschoss. 
Dementsprechend befinden sich die Potenzialschienen auch relativ nah beieinander, sodass man mehr oder weniger alle "freilegt" wenn man die Abdeckungen abnimmt und etwas anschließen will.



Salamander schrieb:


> ahh ******* is das mit dem ganzen strom,  erdungs kauderwelsch ich lass es lieber bevor mein rechner nochs  leuchten anfängt  , dann muss ich mein vater wohl zwingen auf anderen anbieter um zu  steigen. Außer ihr habt ne Idee wie ich wlan von der kommenden fritzbox  so verstärken kann das ich wenigstens 15-30 mbits von 50 hab


 
Gute Entscheidung 
Wie gesagt, du könntest mehrere Repeater nutzen, was aber zu einem abartigen Ping führt und genug Steckdosen auf der Strecke vorraussetzt.
Eine Datenverbindung ohne Signalaufbereitung zwischen zwei Häusern, dazu noch mit dieser Entfernung ist einfach sehr umständlich. Da wäre ein anderer Vertrag die leichteste und beste Option.


----------



## Salamander (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Danke Leute.Schauts euch an Horror-Baby schockt New Yorker Passanten - YouTube


----------



## Angelo-K (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hätt noch n Vorschlag:
Du kaufst dir dlan und legst/lässt legen n stinknormales Stromkabel von A nach B. In Haus A Steckst du den Dlanadapter in ne mehrfachsteckdose zusammen mit dem kabel. An den dlan machst n netzwerkkabel dran. Den 2.adapter machst du an das Stromkabel im 2.haus und gehst dann weiter mit netzwerkkabeln....

Mfg


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Das würde aber mehr Gefahrenquellen bilden, als jeglicher Vorschlag bisher.
Die Stromnetzte von zwei Häusern miteinander zu Verbinden sollte man ohne weiteres nciht machen, erst recht kein Laie.


----------



## dethacc (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Und wie wäre es mit 2 Gigabit-Wlan Routern + 2 Richtantennen (gekauft oder selbstgebaut)?
Solange zwischen den Häusern jetzt nicht ein ganzer Wald steht sollte das doch auf 120m für mindest 30mbits reichen


----------



## Salamander (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich klink mich ma ein . Die 120 m bestehen nur weil ich mit kabel nen umständlichen weg über 1 weiteres gebäude gehen müsste. Wenn ich auf direktem weg von haus zu haus geh sind es 60m. Ich hab jetzt alles andere verworfen Glasfaser zu teuer, kupfer nicht leistungssicher auf die entfernung von 120m. Also will ichs mit richtfunk versuchen. Was für router wären ideal und welche richtfunkantenne und wie werden die richtig eingestellt


----------



## dethacc (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

selbst versucht habe ich es noch nicht mit Richtfunk allerdings sollte jeder Router der auch unter normal Bedingungen gut ist und eine abnehmbare Antenne hat geeignet sein, ohne die maximalen 100mW Leistung zu überschreiten. (wobei das das bei Richtfunk-Wlan solange kein 3. zwischen den Häusern sitzt eh niemanden auffällt)
Und welche Antenne gut ist ? Eine selbst gebaute nach diversen Anleitungen im Netz dürfte wenn die Berechnungen richtig sind (aufpassen ob 2,4Ghz oder 5Ghz) das maximum aus dem Router holen, eine gekaufte ebenso.


----------



## MaxRink (18. Januar 2014)

In der CT Hans vor einigen Jahren die Bauanleitung für ne Antenne aus net Klobürstendose. Reichweite mehrere Kilometer.


----------



## HowDee (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Gebäudeverbindung bitte immer GRUNDSÄTZLICH mit Lichtwellenleiter.
Es gibt auch relativ günstige Switches
Sowas brauchst du 2x (1x Pro Haus). Hat zwar nur FastEthernet, aber das sollte ja keine Rolle spielen.
Mit dem Setup bist du kostentechnisch bei c.a. 300,00€, was für eine Gebäudeverbindnung ja schon recht günstig ist.
Das wäre eine fachmännische Lösung.
Nochmal: Bitte NICHT mit Kupferkabeln verbinden! 
Die Leitungslänge ist hier erstmal egal. Auch bei 120Metern würde was ankommen, jedoch würde TCP/IP Pakete häufig neu senden müssen, was den Overhead auf dem Netz stark erhöhen würde.
Wie schon vorher richtig gesagt geht es um den Potentialunterschied. Den kannste schon haben, wenn du in einem Gebäude 2 Stockwerke mit Kupferkabeln verbindest und dir auf einmal sämtliche Netzwerkhardware durchgeschossen wird o_O. In deinem Fall wird das mit Kupferkabel mit fast 100% Sicherheit nicht gutgehen.
Lass deinen Vater das LWL Setup bezahlen und gut ist. Das Geld dafür spart er ja am Vertrag für die DSL Leitung und nach 1 Jahr locker raus.
Auch, wenn ich prinzipiell das gleiche schreibe, wie "X6Sixcore" möchte ich seinen Aussagen nur nochmal Nachdruck geben


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nix schreiben und ich hab mir auch nicht den kompletten thread durch gelesen, aber jetzt muß ich doch mal meinen senf dazu geben...


HowDee schrieb:


> Gebäudeverbindung bitte immer GRUNDSÄTZLICH mit Lichtwellenleiter.


Welcher hersteller von LWL-technik hat deine schnell-schulung eigentlich bezahlt?


> Das wäre eine fachmännische Lösung.


Eine teure lösung, ja. 


> Nochmal: Bitte NICHT mit Kupferkabeln verbinden!


Und wieso funzt das bei mir schon jahre lang? 
Ich hatte nur einmal einen ausfall. Das war aber wärend eines gewitters und das lan-kabel muß, leider gottes, ein paar cm neben einem blitzableiter vorbei. Nach dem "zwischenfall" hab ich aber eine usv dazwischen geklemmt (die hatte auch schonmal arbeit damit wärend eines gewitters) und nun ist ruhe.


> Die Leitungslänge ist hier erstmal egal. Auch bei 120Metern würde was ankommen, jedoch würde TCP/IP Pakete häufig neu senden müssen, was den Overhead auf dem Netz stark erhöhen würde.


Hast du jemals mit kupfer-kabel ein netzwerk aufgebaut? Ich habe zweifel...
Zugegeben, 120m kupfer-kabel sind arg grenzwertig, aber mit vernünftiger technik und cat.7-kabel keinesfalls unmöglich. Da ist bestimmt sogar ein gbit-link heraus zu holen und das ohne nennenswerte einbrüche. (ich hab hier auf knapp 70m quasi keinen verlust den man auf übertragungsfehler zurück führen könnte). Also für 50 oder 100 mbit internet reicht es auf alle fälle...


> Wie schon vorher richtig gesagt geht es um den Potentialunterschied.


Wo nimmst du den eigentlich her? Von den strom-führenden adern? Vom schutzleiter kann der jedenfalls nicht kommen, da endkunden netzwerk-technik den eh nicht benutzt. (an den steckernetzteilen gibt es keinen schutzkontakt!) Mal davon ab müßte der unterschied noch durch ein stabilisiertes netzteil, da router, switches und co alle mit niedervolt gleichstrom laufen. 


> Den kannste schon haben, wenn du in einem Gebäude 2 Stockwerke mit Kupferkabeln verbindest und dir auf einmal sämtliche Netzwerkhardware durchgeschossen wird o_O.


Und wieso sind dann millionen-fach häuser komplett mit kupfer verkabelt? Und die sind nicht nur 2-stöckig...
Zum Wlan:
Eine richtfunk-antenne könnte etwas bringen (bitte nicht selbst bauen!), aber ein normaler rundstrahler würde es auch tun. Bei freier sicht eine strecke von 50m zu überbrücken dürfte mit aktuellen geräten übrigens auch kein problem sein. Vor meiner kabel-verbindung quer über den hof hatte ich eine funkverbindung dafür. Die lief zwar nur mit 1 mbit sync, dafür aber stabil über die ca. 30m mit 3 wänden dazwischen und als hardware eine fritzbox 7170+ einen netgear-AP. (beide max. wireless g also 54 mbit)
@TE
Solltest du wirklich kabel legen wollen, würde ich dir empfehlen ein leerrohr zu legen. Nimm dazu aber keines aus plastik, sondern besser ein kupferrohr wie es heizungsbauer verwenden. Das ist zwar teurer, sollte aber gegen elektrische einflüsse von außen (haupsächlich überspannungen verursacht durch blitze) halbwegs schützen. (stichwort faradayscher käfig)


----------



## HowDee (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*



> Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nix schreiben und ich hab mir auch nicht den kompletten thread durch gelesen


Hättest du vor deinem Beitrag vielleicht lieber machen sollen.


> Welcher hersteller von LWL-technik hat deine schnell-schulung eigentlich bezahlt?






> Hast du jemals mit kupfer-kabel ein netzwerk aufgebaut?


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du beruflich machst. Aber LAN- Partys zusammenstecken qualifiziert dich ja offensichtlich in gar himmelhohe Sphären der reinsten Kompetenz.
Ich verstehe deinen letzten Post als reine Beleidigung und wollte das nicht so stehen lassen.


----------



## MaxRink (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Wieso nicht selbst bauen? WLAN-Richtfunk mit Hausmitteln | heise Netze


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*



HowDee schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du beruflich machst. Aber LAN- Partys zusammenstecken qualifiziert dich ja offensichtlich in gar himmelhohe Sphären der reinsten Kompetenz.


Ich mache keine lan-party`s.  


> Ich verstehe deinen letzten Post als reine Beleidigung und wollte das nicht so stehen lassen.


 Das steht dir frei, wobei ich zugeben muß das ich es wohl doch etwas schroff formuliert habe... sorry...
Allerdings hast du mir meine fragen nicht beantwortet wodurch es dir jetzt auch nicht wirklich zu steht, an meiner qualifikation zu zweifeln. (was ist schon qualifikation, schule hat nix mit der welt da draußen zu tun!) So wie ich das derzeit sehe bist du eher ein schreibtisch-täter fernab jeglicher realität oder machst nur großprojekte wo die verbindungen mehr als 1 gbit hergeben müssen.


MaxRink schrieb:


> Wieso nicht selbst bauen? WLAN-Richtfunk mit Hausmitteln | heise Netze


 Selber bauen ist so eine sache, da selbst gebaute antennen eigentlich nicht zulässig sind. (zumindest in deutschland)


----------



## HowDee (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*



> Das steht dir frei, wobei ich zugeben muß das ich es wohl doch etwas schroff formuliert habe... sorry...
> Allerdings hast du mir meine fragen nicht beantwortet wodurch es dir jetzt auch nicht wirklich zu steht, an meiner qualifikation zu zweifeln. (was ist schon qualifikation, schule hat nix mit der welt da draußen zu tun!) So wie ich das derzeit sehe bist du eher ein schreibtisch-täter fernab jeglicher realität oder machst nur großprojekte wo die verbindungen mehr als 1 gbit hergeben müssen.


Auch Sorry meinerseits. Ich war über deinen Kommentar nur recht ungehalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Ich seh das jetzt nicht so eng, aber um nochmal auf meine fragen zurück zu kommen, wieso soll es nicht funktionieren 2 häuser oder mehrere stockwerke mit einem kupfer-kabel zu verbinden? Bei mir funzt die verbindung von 2 häusern schon locker 7 jahre ohne zwischenfälle. (mal abgesehen von einem blitzschlag) Installationen in größeren gebäuden laufen ebenfalls komplett über kupfer. Das kenn ich garnicht anders.
Und vor allem, woher soll ein potenzial-unterschied kommen? Auf den strom-führenden leitungen dürfte keiner sein (hinter einem netzteil auch nicht) und der schutzleiter wird von keinem endkunden lan-gerät genutzt.
Das lan-kabel sollte lediglich gegen überspannung von außen, wie es z.b. ein blitzschlag darstellen würde, gesichert werden und das auch bei unterirdischer verlegung. (blitze breiten sich auch im boden aus)


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und vor allem, woher soll ein potenzial-unterschied kommen? Auf den strom-führenden leitungen dürfte keiner sein (hinter einem netzteil auch nicht) und der schutzleiter wird von keinem endkunden lan-gerät genutzt.



Du vergisst dabei eins:

Am PC liegt der Schutzleiter über das PC-Netzteil auch auf der Schirmung der LAN-Buchse an. Darüber kommt der auch in den Switch, den Drucker, das Modem, den Router, etc. pp.

Also wird das Potenzial der zwei Häuser bei Dir derzeit komplett über die Schirmung der Netzwerkleitung ausgeglichen - WENN der Fundament- bzw. Tiefenerder in beiden Häusern weggerottet oder hochohmiger ist, als die Netzwerkschirmung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei eins:
> 
> Am PC liegt der Schutzleiter über das PC-Netzteil auch auf der Schirmung der LAN-Buchse an. Darüber kommt der auch in den Switch, den Drucker, das Modem, den Router, etc. pp.


Da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Der schutzleiter klemmt in erster linie am gehäuse und ob dieses wiederum eine verbindung zur lan-buchse hat weiß ich nicht. (über die platiene wird der kaum gehen) Dazu würde es mich wundern, wenn die schirmung geerdet wäre. (ob das dem lan-signal gefällt?)


> Also wird das Potenzial der zwei Häuser bei Dir derzeit komplett über die Schirmung der Netzwerkleitung ausgeglichen


Selbst wenn würdest du schlimmsten falls nur die schirmung grillen, welche aber keine verbindung zur elektronik hat. (wäre quatsch, da so ein defektes netzteil auch dein lan grillen würde)


> - WENN der Fundament- bzw. Tiefenerder in beiden Häusern weggerottet oder hochohmiger ist, als die Netzwerkschirmung.


 Na beim wegrotten wünsch ich viel spaß. Ich kenne nur verzinktes eisen bei sowas und das braucht ne weile. 
Anmerkung:
Das was ich hier hab ist nach eurem reden unmöglich. Die 2 häuser die ich verbinde haben die elektrik nach 2 standards. Das neuere (ausgebaute scheune) hat standard west (mit erdung) und unser wohnhaus notbehelf ost (keine erdung, ihr wollt garnicht wissen wo hier der schutzleiter aufgeklemmt ist ->entspricht keinem handbuch ) Dadurch lassen sich im wohnhaus auch nicht ohne weiteres sicherungsautomaten installieren.


----------



## crae (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*

Das müsste ja dann durch das NT, die Platine und dann das Kabel, müsste das nicht am NT bereits abfallen oder zumindest vorher schon die Platine grillen. Falls ich jetzt Müll laber verhaut mich, ich bin da leider auch (noch^^) kein Fachmann.

mfg, crae


----------



## X6Sixcore (19. Januar 2014)

Auf Arbeit prüfe ich PCs nach BGV A3.

Heißt, mit nem Gerätetester nach VDE 0701-0702.

Wenn ich mit unserem Secutest S2n+ den Schutzleiter über die Installation messe, also das Messgerät in irgendeine Steckdose stecke und den Messsstrom über dessen Zuleitung ins Netz schicke, bekomme ich auch Durchgang auf das Gehäuse vom PC, wenn dessen Netzleitung nicht eingesteckt und alle Peripherie inklusive Monitor abgesteckt ist - nur die Netzwerkleitung steckt im PC.

Bei uns kommt der Schutzleiter über die geerdeten Switches und die anderen PCs ins Datennetz, bzw. dessen Schirmung.

Und das ist bei JEDEM PC so.

Achso: Schon mal was anderes beobachtet?
An den IO-Connectoren vom Board sind so schöne Metallfedern dran, die beim Einbau gegen den IO-Shield drücken.

Beides aus Metall. Und der Shield ist im Metallgehäuse festgeklemmt, welches mit Metallschrauben am Metallgehäuse des Netzteile verschraubt wird, welches seinerseits geerdet ist.

Über die Befestigung vom Board geht der Messstrom auch.

Das ist praktische Berufserfahrung.

Und wegen der Erder: In Neubauten müssen die Mittlerweile aus Edelstahl sein, weil die Verzinkten in der Vergangenheit weggegammelt sind.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lankabel für Fensterdurchführung aber ohne bohrung*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Achso: Schon mal was anderes beobachtet?
> An den IO-Connectoren vom Board sind so schöne Metallfedern dran, die beim Einbau gegen den IO-Shield drücken.
> Beides aus Metall. Und der Shield ist im Metallgehäuse festgeklemmt,  welches mit Metallschrauben am Metallgehäuse des Netzteile verschraubt  wird, welches seinerseits geerdet ist.


...und dann nimmst du irgendein billiges cat.5e-kabel zum verbinden und hast damit keinerlei verbindung zum schirm weil da nur vollplastik-stecker drauf sind. 
Dazu kommt, das man bei 60m aufwärts besser verlegekabel nimmt und das kann man so auf die dosen klemmen, das man nur auf einer seite die erdung auf den schirm bekommt. (ich weiß, den fall gibt es in deiner vde nicht)
Naja wie dem auch sei, ich würde für die verbindung zweier häuser keine 100 mbit-verbindung nehmen auch wenn es (teure) glasfaser ist. Da kann man auch ein wlan hin bauen was vermutlich auch nicht teurer kommt.


----------

